# Rod Stewart's New Home



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Not actually a model railroad news item. But Rod Stewart is moving into a new home. I wonder if a new model railroad is on the horizon. What about his current railroad? Safe in California? I forgot where it is. Why do I care?! :dunno:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ought-DOWNSIZE-two-years-renovation-work.html


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Guess we care because it's Rod Stewart.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> Guess we care because it's Rod Stewart.


I guess you dont know that Rod Stewart is a HUUUUGE HO train buff. The man travels with his HO layout and even gets a second hotel room just for his trains.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

HOTrainNut said:


> The man travels with his HO layout and even gets a second hotel room just for his trains.


That sounds like it might be apocryphal but he is a huge HO train buff and has an extensive layout. He does a lot himself rather than employing someone to do it for him.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

HOTrainNut said:


> I guess you dont know that Rod Stewart is a HUUUUGE HO train buff. The man travels with his HO layout and even gets a second hotel room just for his trains.


Oh.......no I didn't! Apologies on my curt comment. I had no idea.

Now that is a loyal train fan, Nice to have the money to be able to do that.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The guy is a Train Nut!!*

Last article I saw was a visit to George Sellios Train shop & Layout in Peabody Mass.2013 Stewart got the ladies in a Hair Salon on his way to the train shop all worked up and was supposed to be at a concert...but stayed at Sellio's shop for a long time. George produces some of the most beautiful Structure you can find. Stewart has 125ft of Layout in his then CA. home as opposed to George's Famous 30's era which is 1600 SQ. Ft....but now that he has built a larger home, I'm sure he has expanded and was truly inspired by what he saw...plus at 70 he keeps cranking out little rockstars with his Trophy wife...Celebrity AHHHH!!:laugh:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

While I'm not really a music fan of his, I give him props on his other half:appl:

I do think it is cool that he himself is actually a modeller with some nice skills.

His layout that I have seen in MR is impressive.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

In the article in MR it stated that he was color blind and needed his wife and friends to correct the color of some of the scenes he did.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think he moves his layout around, but he takes models/kits with him and builds them on tour.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I have always liked how he refuses to allow the media to take videos of his layout for commercial attention and will only show it to other modellers!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

He doesn't travel with his layout...it is huge and not transportable. He does rent an adjoining hotel room as a workshop when he travels because he does carry his modelling tools and kits he is working on when on the road.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dinwitty said:


> I don't think he moves his layout around, but he takes models/kits with him and builds them on tour.


Exactly right. He has two huge footlockers, one for his tools, one for his supplies. He builds in a spare bedroom in the hotel suites.

He enjoys operating the trains, and participated in the design of his layout, but he did hire some folks to build and wire it for him.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> He doesn't travel with his layout...it is huge and not transportable. He does rent an adjoining hotel room as a workshop when he travels because he does carry his modelling tools and kits he is working on when on the road.


Ah, sorry for restating what you said. I didn't notice there was a Page 2 when I hit "reply".


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... that's some modelling.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I think Rod has two layouts. The one in California is American prototype and the one in England is British. I suspect the one in California will stay.

Pete


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the British one will stay.


----------



## weirdtolkienishfigure (Aug 4, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> he did hire some folks to build and wire it for him.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe the fun for him is in the running. When you've got that much money you can stick two fingers up at everyone else and do what you like!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

He doesn't do that much track work his passion is in building buildings. That's what he takes on the road, building stuff.

Magic


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Not sure if it was a MRR article, but remember reading that fans occasionally throw building kits onto the stage at his concerts. He's come a long way since panties and bras!


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Just google Rod Stewarts HO train layout and have fun looking at what you see.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

"Downtown Train" takes on a whole new meaning! LOL!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I read the article in MR a few years back. Quite an interesting read.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

3.8TransAM said:


> While I'm not really a music fan of his, I give him props on his other half:appl: .....


I really liked him when he was a member of The Faces.

Anyway .... saw him on some talk show one night, and he said he loves to have a few glasses of wine and run his trains in the evening.

My kind of guy. (though, change out the glasses of wine for bottles of Bud, for me.  )


----------



## jaym481 (Jan 13, 2015)

Chip said:


> "Downtown Train" takes on a whole new meaning! LOL!


It's still a Tom Waits song :laugh:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rod Stewart...He said: "It means more to me to be on the cover of Model Railroader than to be on the cover of amusic magazine."


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

jaym481 said:


> It's still a Tom Waits song :laugh:


TOO COOL! Been a LONG time since I heard "Small Change got rained on with his own .38"!


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

weirdtolkienishfigure said:


> Where's the fun in that?


 What's fun for you may not be someone else's idea of fun, In this hobby you make your own rules to suit yourself; no matter what your budget is or how anyone else sees it.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

weirdtolkienishfigure said:


> Where's the fun in that?


He might not like carpentry or wiring but he certainly likes building buildings. I like weathering but hate scratchbuilding or wiring. Each to their own.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Genetk44 said:


> He might not like carpentry or wiring but he certainly likes building buildings. I like weathering but hate scratchbuilding or wiring. Each to their own.


I hear you on that. I enjoy wiring and scratch-building, but really dislike weathering or decals. Everyone is different! 

-J.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

dinwitty said:


> I don't think he moves his layout around, but he takes models/kits with him and builds them on tour.


He doesn't take his main layout, that is too large (scale model of NYc that he built himself), but he has a smaller layout that he does travel with.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

If he had to build his own benchwork and do that much wiring (and be an electronics buff to know how) and spend as much time on the road and with his family he would never come close to finishing anything enough to run trains! I certainly can appreciate that, I'm 75 and started a new layout and wish I could afford to have someone do that much for me, even tho I know how to do it. I spent 6 months just in the design phase and I'm home alone 24-7.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is almost 5 years old. Not sure many of these members are on here anymore.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I sure do wish MTF would do away with the "recommended reading" section or limit it to topics no more than 6 months old!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

scenicsRme said:


> I sure do wish MTF would do away with the "recommended reading" section or limit it to topics no more than 6 months old!


Just get in the habit of looking at the date.
Sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thread necro... again.



Genetk44 said:


> He doesn't travel with his layout...it is huge and not transportable.


With enough money...









Sir Rod Stewart says giant model railway took 10 months to get to England


Sir Rod Stewart had to charter two shipping container ships to move his beloved model train set to his English home




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Impossible only costs a little bit more...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice to have money, 
I wonder why he moved it?


----------



## Drax (8 mo ago)

Same question.

Sent from my V2026 using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve necro’d a thread or two I’m sorry to say.

I wish threads 12-24 months old had the title change color to orange, and threads started 24 months or longer ago change to red. It’s not something Admin here could do. At most I expect they could submit a suggestion to the forum software dev co. 
I try to check the start date; but that habit isn’t fully formed yet.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------

